# Train slows down on some sections



## NHRich (Dec 22, 2019)

I have a simple layout, oval kato double track. I’m running two trains with two transformers. Sometimes a train will slow down and eventually stop. I need to increase the speed to avoid stopping. The train slows down on the straight sections, and then sprints around the curves. It will do this for a while and eventually will stop slowing down and will sprint around the entire oval ... at which time I reduce the speed. 

Something seems to correct itself. Not sure if its the transformer, track or engine.

I’ve cleaned the engine wheels and the track. I go through this every once in a while. Anyone have any idea what might be going on?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Have you cleaned the wheel pickups?

In a curve, the wheel will shift slightly in the truck bolsters and often find a clean part of the pîckup. When it exits the curve the wheels once again move back to their original position. They will eventually wear away the dirt or oxidation on that part of the pickup and run normally.

You also need to check to see that the pickups are in good contact with the wheel when on a straight section.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Sound like you have some rail joiners that are not making a good connection. You can test each one with a DMM, clean, repair or replace.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

How big of a layout, how many feet?
How is the power feed? How many feeds?
Is this DC or DCC?
You need a DVM and a 'load' of some kind (auto lamps for example0 to test for voltage drop.


----------



## NHRich (Dec 22, 2019)

I’ve got a double track oval, - 3x4 ft. Each track has its own power pack. The trains are running fine now. I’ll poke around with a meter next time it happens.


----------

